# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Афоризмы..

## Spani

1)Не надо умирать для тех, кого безразлично живы вы или мертвы. (Силован Рамишвили)
2)Неестественная смерть – это внеочередная смерть. (Силован Рамишвили)
3)Смерть освобождает от всякого зла, но отбирает все доброе. (Силован Рамишвили)
4)Смерть трудна для того, кто думает, что не должен умереть, а легко умирает тот, кто думает, что не умрет. (Силован Рамишвили)
5)...Смерть - это далеко не всегда не-жизнь, равно как жизнь - далеко не всегда не-смерть. Бывает смерть, которая - жизнь, и жизнь - которая смерть. (Евгений Клюев)
6)Бояться смерти - это не что иное, как приписывать себе мудрость, которой не обладаешь, то есть возомнить, будто знаешь то, чего не знаешь. Ведь никто не знает ни того, что такое смерть, ни даже того, не есть ли она для человека величайшее из благ, между тем ее боятся, словно знают наверное, что она величайшее из зол. Но не самое ли позорное невежество - воображать, будто знаешь то, чего не знаешь? (Платон)
7)Наивно рассчитывать на то, что если жизнь не удалась, то смерть получится удачной и красивой. (Юрий Татаркин)
8)Нет, пожалуй, ни одного думающего человека, который, хотя бы раз в жизни, не задумывался о самоубийстве.(Уильям Джеймс)
9)Самоубийство – мольба о помощи, которою никто не услышал(Равиль Алеев)
10)У молодых самоубийство - мольба о помощи, у стариков - только мольба о смерти(Антоний Кэмпиньский)

----------


## Агата

1) «У каждого человека своя причина для смерти. Она выглядит просто, а на самом деле – гораздо сложней. Примерно как пень от дерева. Торчит себе из земли, такой маленький, простой и понятный. А попробуешь вытащить – и потянутся длинные, запутанные корневища... Как корни нашего сознания. Живут глубоко в темноте. Очень длинные и запутанные. Слишком многое там уже никому не распутать, потому что этого не поймет никто, кроме нас самих. А возможно, никогда не поймем даже мы сами. »(Харуки Мураками)

2) И, может быть, я завтра умру!.. и не останется на земле ни одного существа, которое бы поняло меня совершенно. Одни почитают меня хуже, другие лучше, чем я в самом деле... Одни скажут: он был добрый малый, другие — мерзавец. И то и другое будет ложно. После этого стоит ли труда жить? а все живешь — из любопытства: ожидаешь чего-то нового... Смешно и досадно!
М.Ю. Лермонтов

3) Лошади никогда не кончают самоубийством, потому что, будучи лишены дара речи, они не имеют возможность выяснять отношения. /В.Маяковский/

4) Лучший дар, который мы получили от природы и который лишает нас всякого права жаловаться – это возможность сбежать. Природа назначила нам лишь один путь появления на свет, но указала нам тысячи способов, как уйти из жизни. /М.Монтень/

5) Убийца убивает человека, самоубийца – человечество /Г.Честертон/

6) Самоубийца: человек, погибший при попытке бегства от себя самого /Веслав Брудзиньский /

7) Перед удачливыми открыты все двери, перед неудачливыми - все окна. /В. Верховский /

8) Ничто так не утомляет, как ожидание поезда, особенно когда лежишь на рельсах. /Дон-Аминадо /

9) Не будь у меня свободы покончить самоубийством, я бы уже давно застрелился /Эмиль Сьоран /

10) Имейте мужество жить. Умереть-то любой может /Роберт Коди /

11) Мы не можем вырвать ни одной страницы из нашей жизни, хотя легко можем бросить в огонь самую книгу. /Ж. Санд/

12) Мысль о самоубийстве - могучее утешение, с ней проживаешь много трудных ночей /Ницше/

13) Самоубийца – это трус, который обращается в бегство до окончания битвы /Л.Бешерель/

14) Человек с великим характером никогда не решится прекратиться жизни своей в величайшее бедствие. Умереть легко; и он потому единственно предпочтет смерти жизнь, что она тягостнее. /Н. Гнедич/

15) Самоубийство – следствие ощущения личного краха /Ф. Искандер/

16) Многие не смеют покончить с собой из страха вызвать неодобрение у соседей /С. Коннолли/

17) Из всего, что свойственно богам, наибольшее сожаление вызывает то, что они не могут совершить самоубийства /А. Рюноске/

18) Не будь у меня чувства юмора, я бы давно покончил с собой /М.Ганди/
_________________________

Spani, 10 классная.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

"«Самоубийца» – а Гарри был им – не обязательно должен жить в особенно тесном общенье со смертью, так можно жить и самоубийцей не будучи. Но самоубийце свойственно то, что он смотрит на свое «я» – не важно, по праву или не по праву,*– как на какое-то опасное, ненадежное и незащищенное порожденье природы, что он кажется себе чрезвычайно незащищенным, словно стоит на узкой вершине скалы, где достаточно маленького внешнего толчка или крошечной внутренней слабости, чтобы упасть в пустоту." Г.Гессе СТЕПНОЙ ВОЛК

----------

